# Sunroom remodel



## brasilmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Greetings,

I am planning on remodeling our existing sunroom. It will need to have the windows and patio doors replaced. We are currently looking into the options for those. In addition, I would like to make few modifications. First, it has paneling on it. While it is a good quality paneling I would much prefer to have dry walls installed and with that add a good amount of insulation. I do not know if it owuld be best to remove the paneling and expand the walls a bit for added insulation or just cover the paneling over.
The other thing I would like to change is the floor. It is a step down coming from the outside or from the inside. I would like to built a floor over it, add insulation, and have it all on the same level. I am not sure how easy/difficult that would be and at this point would like to ask if anyone here can point me in a direction to do a bit more research on that. The sunroom is primarily used as a classroom/playroom. This winter we cover the windows with insulated draperies, however it still gets cold in there. Currently it has electric baseboard heaters installed, which we would keep and maybe even add a fireplace or something. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. Be well

Miriam


----------



## Daryl in Nanoose (Jan 5, 2009)

brasilmom said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I am planning on remodeling our existing sunroom. It will need to have the windows and patio doors replaced. We are currently looking into the options for those. In addition, I would like to make few modifications. First, it has paneling on it. While it is a good quality paneling I would much prefer to have dry walls installed and with that add a good amount of insulation. I do not know if it owuld be best to remove the paneling and expand the walls a bit for added insulation or just cover the paneling over.
> The other thing I would like to change is the floor. It is a step down coming from the outside or from the inside. I would like to built a floor over it, add insulation, and have it all on the same level. I am not sure how easy/difficult that would be and at this point would like to ask if anyone here can point me in a direction to do a bit more research on that. The sunroom is primarily used as a classroom/playroom. This winter we cover the windows with insulated draperies, however it still gets cold in there. Currently it has electric baseboard heaters installed, which we would keep and maybe even add a fireplace or something.
> ...


This is a great project a head of you. New windows and sliding door is a great idea, you will notice quite a diffence in there once this is done.
I would take the paneling off and increase wall to 5-1/2" if you can. The more insulation the better but you will have to have the plugs and switches moved out.
If its a conrete floor right now you can certainly put a new floor in but the door openings will most likely have to be raised and if there is a step outside it will have to be delt with to so your steps outside are even risers.
I would swap out the baseboard heat with in wall electric forced air. I like these better because they cerculate the heat better and take up less wall space and the room will heat up faster.
As far as info this site will have all the info you need most likely so just look around and book stores will have books on this as well.
also take some pics of inside and out and take measurements of width,length and height of ceilings post them here and we will be able to take a better look and offer you the info you need.
this project is not all that difficult and is a good home owner project


.


----------



## brasilmom (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. The current windows and door are simply not doing their job. My idea was to do just that, remove the paneling and install more insulation as you mentioned. 

The floor I believe it is concrete. It does not have basement under it. I am attaching photos for you to take a look at the steps. As for the heating, I am not sure how to go about it. I will be researching my options and then post more questions about it. 

I am about to measure the patio door. I saw one at Lowe's that was in the clearance because it was discontinued. It is made by Pella and has shades in between the glass panels. I liked it a lot, but am not sure if it is the right size. 

Anyway, please share your opinions and experiences. Thanks. Be well

Miriam

As you can see there are actually 2 steps to go into the house.






This is the steps coming from the outside into the sunroom. The door is covered with insulated fabric right now.





The door and one window. There are 3 more





The heater. There are 2 of them. My idea was to remove the paneling and make the frame to go all the way to where the heater is.


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 5, 2009)

What kind of heat do you have in the house? Is that also elecrtic? I'm thinking you should raise the floor and install radiant heat if possible. You could insulate the floor and have radiant and a floating floor. In the summer, I'm guessing you just open the windows and doors for all the fresh air.


----------



## brasilmom (Jan 5, 2009)

The rest of the house is heated using gas (forced air) furnace. We do have radiant floor in an area in our basement, with electric heating the rest of the basement. I do like the radiant floors ideas, honestly, however I do not know how difficult it would be to install it and how much would it cost. I need to do more research on that.


----------

